
Show HN: Book discussion community for book lovers - __santoshg
https://discussbook.com
======
__santoshg
Its a QA book discussion forum, you can ask questions and post notes on books
you read.... currently I am building the community.

~~~
qrv3w
Nice idea! Just curious, how will you go about creating the community?

~~~
__santoshg
Thats a bit concern for me, I am actively looking for people who can help
me... are you interested ?? :-)

~~~
qrv3w
I'm working on something that might be useful, maybe you could message me on
discussbook to discuss it? My handle is the same as on HN.

~~~
__santoshg
Hi i had messaged u

